# Lors du Boot /dev/null: permission denied[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Lors du démarrage, j'ai des messages suivants suite à une mise à jour (et des packages, et du noyau) :

```

Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/init.d/lvm: line 16: /dev/null: permission denied

/etc/init.d/lvm: line 22: /dev/null: permission denied

/lib/netifrc/sh/functions.sh line 6: /dev/null: Permission denied

Service 'nfsclient' need non existent service 'portmap'

Service 'rpc.imapd' need non existent service 'portmap'

Service 'rpc.statd' need non existent service 'portmap'
```

Je n'ai pas de service NFS, ni en client ni en serveur.

Je monte poctuellement un partage NFS en tant que client.

```

emerge --info

```

```

Portage 3.0.8 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.31-r6, 5.9.0-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.9.0-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-5557U_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    16268872 total,  10516380 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 16 Oct 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: e9d73dceaef86bba1b39e95179fec43ba16b856a

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

ccache version 3.7.11 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.6.11-r2::gentoo, 3.7.8-r2::gentoo, 3.8.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.11::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.31-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://local"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 branding bzip2 chroot crypt cryptsetup elogind ffmpeg gnutls hardened iconv icu ipv6 jpeg libglvnd libtirpc logrotate lzma mmx modplug multilib ncurses nls nptl opengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl pic pie png python readline seccomp secure_delete selinux snmp split-usr sse sse2 ssl ssp symlink tcpd unicode wavpack webrsync-gpg xattr xml xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="load memory syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

```

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.187-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="readline (selinux) thin udev -device-mapper-only -lvm2create_initrd -sanlock -static -static-libs (-systemd)" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Vos retours seraient appréciables.

Merci d'avance.Last edited by y351 on Fri Oct 30, 2020 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guitou

Hello.

Probable que tu aies ecrase ton /dev/null avec un fichier standard...

La littérature en ligne sur le sujet est assez plethorique.

En gros:

```

# se debrouiller pour monter la partition racine, puis:

ls -l /dev/null

# si pas conforme

rm /dev/null

mknod -m 666 /dev/null c 1 3

```

++

Gi)

----------

## y351

Salut,

Je ne vois pas comment j'ai pu écraser cela...

Sans redémarrer et monter le file system, le fichier existe :

```

ll -Z /dev/null

crw-rw-rw-. 1 root root system_u:object_r:null_device_t 1, 3 16 oct.  16:07 /dev/null

```

----------

## guitou

Re,

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne vois pas comment j'ai pu écraser cela...

 

Apparemment, tu ne l'as pas fait, mais c'est toujours possible  :Smile: 

Du coup, une possibilite, c'est que udev (ou autre) cree le peripherique en cours de demarrage mais pas avant que lvm n'en fasse usage.

++

Gi)

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Peux-tu  poster la sortie de :

```

$ rc-update

```

----------

## y351

A tout harsard, je l'ai recréé :

```

rm -f /dev/null

mknod -m 666 /dev/null.tmp c 1 3

mv /dev/null.tmp /dev/null

chcon -u system_u -t null_device_t /dev/null

ll -Z /dev/null

crw-rw-rw-. 1 root root system_u:object_r:null_device_t 1, 3 16 oct.  17:48 /dev/null

```

Après un reboot : même message...

```

rc-update 

```

```

                acct |      default

                acpid |      default

             arpwatch |      default

               auditd |      default

               binfmt | boot

             bootmisc | boot

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

               cronie |      default

                 dbus |      default

                devfs |                                 sysinit

              dmcrypt | boot

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

              elogind | boot

                 fsck | boot

                  gpm |      default

             hostname | boot

              hwclock | boot

              keymaps | boot

            killprocs |                        shutdown

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork

           localmount | boot

             loopback | boot

                  lvm | boot

              modules | boot

             mount-ro |                        shutdown

                 mtab | boot

          net.enp0s25 |      default

             netmount |      default

           ntp-client |      default

                 ntpd |      default

              postfix |      default

               procfs | boot

                 root | boot

              rsyslog |      default

         save-keymaps | boot

    save-termencoding | boot

            savecache |                        shutdown

                 swap | boot

               sysctl | boot

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              uptimed |      default

              urandom | boot
```

----------

## guitou

A tout hasard, que te dit le resultat du ls apres un bind mount de ta partition racine?

----------

## netfab

Peux-tu poster la sortie complète de dmesg, ainsi que ton fichier de configuration kernel, en utilisant pastebin.

Tu as l'air d'avoir des problèmes avec udev sur ton  système : systemd-udevd failed with exit code 1

Tu utilises sys-fs/udev et non sys-fs/eudev ?

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu utilises sys-fs/udev et non sys-fs/eudev ?

 

J'ai testé eudev, ce n'est pas mieux.

----------

## y351

La faute à SELinux.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

